
FreedomPop spams my contacts for 8 months and won't stop - bryanjowers
http://pushingproduct.co/post/52162734382/traction-at-all-cost-freedompop-spams-my-contacts-for
======
300bps
I put in my zip code on their web site to see if they had coverage. They force
you to enter your email address as well and they make sure it's a valid
domain.

After I entered my zip code and (fake) email address it told me that they
needed my physical address to determine if they had coverage for me at my
exact address. Thinking they had coverage in my zip code, I entered a real
(but not my) address. Then they immediately said that coverage was not
available at my address and to look at their map for more coverage details.

Looking at their map, it looks like coverage is not within 500 miles of any
part of my zip code. I guess this is just another part of their gathering of
personal information for making a simple inquiry.

~~~
joezydeco
You can use the coverage checker at <http://www.clear.com/coverage>, no e-mail
gathering necessary.

FreedomPop uses Clearwire for the data.

------
sismoc
Never trust ANYBODY who requires a valid email address just to check if their
service is available in location. Zip code alone will suffice. If they are OK
with harvesting your email address (for spamming purposes I presume), what
makes you think they have any scruples against spamming everyone.

------
salem
For extra entertainment, have a look at their privacy policy, it is amazingly
broad and brazen in what they reserve the right to do with your data.

------
itakee
Their customer support is horrible. I accidentally signed up for their paid
service. When I saw them charging my credi card, I asked their customer
support to cancel my subscription.

Two months later, I was still being billed. I ended up calling my bank and
telling them to block all charges.

~~~
wizawuza
this.

I had a horrible experience with them charging me when I signed up for a free
service... took forever for them to get back to me, couldn't get the service
to work often (not a coverage problem, they set something wrong on my
account).. overall, not a well run business.

Good premise.. they just really need to iron out some things first in my
opinion.

~~~
atesti
Where is this free service? I just clicked through it with a fake email
address and whether I chose Home or mobile, they always forced to sell a
device, the cheapest was $39. Is there anything really free here?

They were pretty annoying with checking email addresses BTW.

------
bryanjowers
Anyone else experienced a service doing this?

~~~
drwl
Path

